# I currently use Meguiers Endurance for Tyres, but.....



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm coming to the end of a bottle of the Endurance tyre shine.

Rather than just buy another one I wondered what you guys are using?

C'mon hit me...............


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't found one I prefer over Megs Endurance (the gel, not the spray). 

Its cheap and very effective!


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Aucky said:


> I haven't found one I prefer over Megs Endurance (the gel, not the spray).
> 
> Its cheap and very effective!


Really, I purchased some recently and find that it doesn't work that well.


----------



## MeguiarsUK (Apr 7, 2011)

sonny said:


> Really, I purchased some recently and find that it doesn't work that well.


Hi sonny
Sorry to hear your not happy.
What are you having a hard time with?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

What is the best prep for the Endurance @MeguiarsUK?

I prefer the Endurance (gel) to the Hot**** (spray)

I'm led to believe the Hot**** is more of a wet look than the Endurance, but not as long lasting.
Is this correct?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am in the same boat, was initially happy with the Megs but it never seems to try on the wheel fully, attracting dirt and dust that happily sticks to your tyre side walls... Then there is the issue of durability, even with the wheel being scrubbed with BH snow foam, then APC and again with ordinary shampoo, I just can't get much in the way of durability. Even when dry the tyres don't stay shiney more than 3 days, a little rain and the tyre looks like it was never dressed at all, hence why I am looking to test several tyre dressings. Much preferred the Slick rims tyre dressing, I got a sample in my waxybox which I loved!


----------



## MeguiarsUK (Apr 7, 2011)

SNAKEBITE said:


> What is the best prep for the Endurance @MeguiarsUK?
> 
> I prefer the Endurance (gel) to the Hot**** (spray)
> 
> ...


Hi Snakebite 
Best is to clean the tyre and let it fully dry, then apply the gel with a applicator. The endurance will leave a sheen rather than a shine.

Where as the hot shine does leave and glossier finish.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Back on to Megs after using Highstyle as I still have 1/4 bottle of Endurance to finish off.

This time round I am getting better results with Megs. I am working the Megs into a dry tyre with an inch square of cellulose sponge and am finding no sling and a span of three weeks before I need to do again.

Highstyle still wins for me due to ease of application and its slightly longer lasting. But I am happier with Megs now I have found a way that works for me.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm almost finished my bottle of Endurance gel, not sure whether to buy another either!
I've had good results on some tyres though others have been a bit poor. It's not the best on my current car, doesn't last long at all.

I use Autosmart Highstyle quite often though it's also not the most durable at times. My favourites so far have been 3M spray dressing and good old Autoglym bumper/tyre gel so I may go back to them.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you want a more matt oem look then I like the Simoniz gel, in a blue bottle in halfords/super market, only a couple of quid

If you want gloss finish, get this stuff, it's brilliant, email the guy he will probably do smaller tubs

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161667247538&alt=web


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Juke_Fan said:


> Back on to Megs after using Highstyle as I still have 1/4 bottle of Endurance to finish off.
> 
> This time round I am getting better results with Megs. I am working the Megs into a dry tyre with an inch square of cellulose sponge and am finding no sling and a span of three weeks before I need to do again.
> 
> Highstyle still wins for me due to ease of application and its slightly longer lasting. But I am happier with Megs now I have found a way that works for me.


I agree, used Endurance for years and still got some left , but AS Hystyle even easier to apply, just quick going over with brush and all done, especially if your side wall is highly 'patterned' plus it doesn't seem to build up layers like Endurance if you don't scrub it off regularly.

On my show car which never really gets dirty and has smooth sidewalls the Endurance goes on really well with a small sponge and looks great, but in the other cars HS wins.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

MeguiarsUK said:


> Hi Snakebite
> Best is to clean the tyre and let it fully dry, then apply the gel with a applicator. The endurance will leave a sheen rather than a shine.
> 
> Where as the hot shine does leave and glossier finish.
> Hope this helps.


Hot shine!

I couldn't remember the second bit, hence the ****'s! :wall:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq T1 & AS Highstyle for me:thumb:

Do also remember that it is tyre brand dependent - i.e a Continental tyre will look like it's not been dressed 10mins after you've applied the dressing. 
Where as Michelin for example has quite a glossy, shiny finish regardless of product used.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Try some angelwax elixir. It won't have a "dripping wet gloss" look but I think it looks smart. its cheap too.

Just wipe round with a foam applicator and back again to take up the excess and you're done, no mess/fling etc.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gel - Gtechniq T1
Spray - Gyeon Tire

Or Dr Beasley's tyre dressing is easy to use, funky blue colour, nice finish durability isn't so good best as a summer dressing


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> GDo also remember that it is tyre brand dependent - i.e a Continental tyre will look like it's not been dressed 10mins after you've applied the dressing.


So true - the Continentals on my Juke are the worst I have found to get a good even shine. Highstyle gets them the best with Megs not too far behind.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gtechniq T1 and no sling.


Top picture 2 coats, bottom picture 1 coat.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Auto finesse satin for me


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

smifeune said:


> Auto finesse satin for me


+1 here, have found that it needs to thoroughly dry though, if it's damp overnight and it hasn't dried it does sling a bit, bottle lasts ages though:thumb:


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Krystal kleen detail tyresol is great along with highstyle and contour from concept chemical. not the biggest fan of megs dressing just cant get on with it!


----------

